# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Obras singulares en los canales de Urgell

## arnau

Hola a todos,

El domingo pasado, aprovechando que me encontraba en la zona, realicé dos visitillas rápidas a dos obras singulares del canal de Urgell. No voy a poner datos del sistema de riego, ya que ya existe otro hilo con la información completa, simplemente me limitaré a hablar un poco de estas dos obras.

La primera es el acueducto sobre el rio Sió en el canal principal, en la inmediaciones del núcleo de Agramunt (finales del siglo XIX). Se trata de un acueducto de poca altura, construido en acero para salvar el cauce del río Sió. Como podéis observar en las fotogarfías, se trata de una obra muy bien conservada. Tiene tres vanos de luces prácicamente idénticas; cada uno de los vanos extremos apoyados en un estribo de mampostería y en una pila central formada por tres columnas de sillería. De sección rectangular, se observa que el acueducto ha sido recrecido y reforzado en épocas recientes, como se deduce de la existencia de perfiles normalizados modernos en los arriostramientos superiores.


La segunda obra singular es un sifón por el que el canal auxiliar de Urgell (años 30 del siglo XX) cruza el mismo río Sió, ya en las cercanías de la ciudad de Balaguer, a pocos kilómetros de su toma de aguas del río Segre. Se trata de un sifón construído en hormigón armado, que cruza el valle del Sió enterrado en un terraplén en su márgen derecha, y atraviesa el propio cauce en un puente continuo de hormigón armado de dos vanos, apoyados en sendos estribos y pila central de hormigón embellecidos con sillería y mampostería. La sección resistente del puente coincide con el conducto, de sección rectangurar. A lo largo del recorrido del sifón enterrado, de sección circular, existe una galería de inspección y recogida de filtraciones. En el punto bajo del mismo existe un drenaje para su vaciado. A la entrada del sifón existe una antigua casilla y casa de compuertas. 

Podéis leer un interesante artículo de la ROP sobre este sifón en el siguiente enlace:

http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/detalle_a...o_revista=2629

Las primeras fotos corresponden al acueducto, y las dos últimas al sifón

----------

Los terrines (03-oct-2014),suer (03-oct-2014)

----------

